# Old School



## billski (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## billski (Jul 8, 2012)

It's "non-inflammable" !


----------



## billski (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2012)

That was the Cadillac of typewriters.  I never could afford an electric


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Geoff (Jul 9, 2012)

My sister and I were both given Smith-Corona electric typewriters as our high school graduation present.


----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2012)

I love those candy necklaces!


----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## buellski (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2012)

NOW we're getting somewhere.  Something nobody on this forum has seen in use.  Well, except for Warp that is!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 9, 2012)

Good ol' 14.4k modem


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## bigbog (Jul 9, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 6275Good ol' 14.4k modem


Yep!...._And_ actually designing programs using as few bytes as possible...ie  *short int*....  Another would be *connect telnet*.  Ahhh the good ol' days........LOL.  Have a few pics of north central Maine and snow when winters were steady.  Good gets LiquidFeet.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 6275Good ol' 14.4k modem



Pffft.. I just bought one a lot like that for product testing at work a few months ago.

Try this one on for size


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2012)

First thing I thought of- You're my boy, Blue!

Amazingly, he was playing "Old Man" even back in 1970!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> View attachment 6278
> 
> First thing I thought of- You're my boy, Blue!
> 
> Amazingly, he was playing "Old Man" even back in 1970!


Great movie. RIP Blue!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> View attachment 6278
> 
> First thing I thought of- You're my boy, Blue!
> 
> Amazingly, he was playing "Old Man" even back in 1970!



I'm surprised it took this long for someone to post about the movie.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm surprised it took this long for someone to post about the movie.



I know- I kept waiting for someone else to do it, but then couldn't resist any longer.


----------

